# Cake and Chell and GlaDOS



## ViperXtreme (Mar 26, 2008)

Recently finished Portal, nice game hehe 
Many folks seems to draw a humanoid(cute girl) form of GlaDOS but i tried to draw her similar to the one in the game but with some rather human figure -_-


----------



## Dirty Harry (Mar 26, 2008)

Lol, all this needs is a companion cube.
Nice interpretation of GLaDOS, and I quite like how you drew Chell.


----------



## Asmodeus (Mar 26, 2008)

Anything from _Portal_ is win.

It helps that it's a good drawing with a clever interpretation of GLaDOS. I like, ^^.


----------



## ViperXtreme (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks 
@Dirty Harry: If you look hard enough, the Aperture Science Weighted Companion is actually there


----------



## Denji (Mar 26, 2008)

Heh, that's really nice! Good detail!


----------



## maximilyan (Mar 28, 2008)

its hard to make out whats what in some parts.. but theres a lot of detail.


----------

